

U2’s new album is showing up on your iPhone whether you want it or not - privong
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2014/09/u2s-new-album-is-showing-up-on-your-iphone-whether-you-want-it-or-not/

======
bruhlery
Cool! Apple wants to do secret santa album trades!

If you were lucky enough to get the free album, please show your appreciation
this week and give Apple a mix tape/cd!

Simply, go to your local Apple Store and hide a cool mix tape in the store for
Apple to find and enjoy! Maybe slip one in between the $300 usb hard drives,
or discreetly place a mix of your favorite 90's groups under a shiny MacBook
Pro!

Apple is really opening up the world to sharing. Let's share with Apple our
love of music too!

------
brandonmenc
Great. There goes presenting my iTunes library as a proxy for my cool-ness.

